# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Bảng giá vé máy bay của Air MeKong

## thietht

AIR MEKONG là hãng hàng không mới ra mắt Việt Nam với đội bay gồm 4 tàu bay Bombardier CRJ-900 nối liền 8 điểm đến nội địa Việt Nam: Hà Nội, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng, Pleiku, Buôn Mê Thuột, Đà Lạt, Côn Đảo, Phú Quốc.


_Bạn có thể đăng ký vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay_

----------

